# Another new Betta :)



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Meet Blue (how original i know!)





























Also another one of Cosmo whom I got a week ago!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

They look great!!!


----------



## Tokyo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehe.  Very pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

pretty!!


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Cosmo just keeps getting prettier and prettier!


----------



## bigali (Apr 16, 2009)

wow they both look great!!!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful betta. I got a new one yesterday, looks allot like yours. I love their personalities.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

omg Blue is Gorgeous!


----------



## Arpegius (Apr 23, 2009)

Blue looks exactly as my "Shep" one of this Days I will show him


bytes


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Arpegius said:


> Blue looks exactly as my "Shep" one of this Days I will show him
> 
> 
> bytes



Ahahah. Weird! I thought about naming mine Shep! I think I've settled with "Fish" or "My Fish" for now, though.


----------

